# New Puppy Tips



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Try the sticky posts forum- I'm pretty sure they have sticky's that will answer most of your questions. 

Sticky's Posts Forum - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! Look at that sweet face!!! You must be coming undone with waiting! There really is so much good info here, the search feature is wonderful if you plug in some terms like "new puppy tips" or "new puppy must have" etc. it will bring up lots of old threads with the info.

My first thought is if you haven't already found a dog training club or kennel club for her puppy classes, you need to start looking now. The best places fill up quickly and aren't always running classes continuously. If you've never had a golden before you will be amazed at how smart she is and if you will just do daily homework with her she will be a star. (And make you feel like you are actuallly a dog trainer ) 

I am a huge believer in a crate and either baby gates or X pen or both for managing her in the house. Also medium sized kongs to fill with yogurt or peanut butter and freeze for teaching her it's ok to be alone in her crate.

Please tell us her name and let us hear all about her when she comes home.... Congratulations!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

She LOOKS like a girl. What a pretty face she has<:

Congrats on the new puppy<:

*teething toys (things that squeak, rattle, crackle, and can be chewed on - and not all the same toy).

*Check around for _good_ training clubs, we are getting close to the time that spring classes start up, so you want to make sure you get your name on a list. 

*Skinny puppy leash and collar - if they don't come from the breeder. Think leashes for small dogs - uber skinny and light. 

*Training treats - you do not want beggin strips or pupperoni right now. Those are BAD for puppy digestive systems (they are bad for adult dogs too). Think puppy biscuits for around the house. High quality treats (Zukes, for example) for at class. 

*Potty training schedule. For the first couple weeks whether you crate or not, you need to make sure your puppy is going out on a certain schedule during the night and throughout the day. They also need to go potty every time they eat, drink, and play. 

When they have an accident in the house for the first time, it's an uphill fight preventing the next potty accident. 

*Schedule your "next day" visit with the vet and make sure you go over the vaccination schedule with the vet. Your puppy should not touch the floor or furniture in the waiting room. The exam room is different, because they usually clean those areas between patients. 

*Have a socialization plan in place. Petstores are FINE. But you have to carry your puppy for those first couple weeks. They do not touch the floor or visit with other dogs. You do want to get them out so they can experience sounds, sights, people, dogs, car rides, etc. 

Make sure you are going to a NEW different place every week. If somebody in your family is going to the store, that means you go with and sit in the car with the puppy and people watch. 

*Baby gates are your friends. Even if you crate, it's not healthy for a puppy to be sitting in a crate all the time that you can't be watching them. If you are working on your computer or watching TV, that's a good time to put up a baby gate and use that time as prime time to teach your puppy that she can be loose around a room with you and know how to entertain herself or be "quiet". 

It's not really a good thing to teach your puppy if every time she's out of the crate you are playing and entertaining constantly. Puppies need to learn to settle on their own. 

*The other thing and this probably goes under socialization, but it is also training. Everything your puppy comes in contact with is "new". So while you are walking around in the yard, you might want to be showing your puppy everything and encouraging her to "notice" things and see them as normal and unscary. 

*Simple training can start early on - the leash goes on every time your puppy goes outside, teach her to walk nicely. And a lot of "teaching" with puppies is making sure they know when they've done something good. Praise and party and treat as much as you can.

*Trade, give, bring to me to just show me what you have, spit... <- these are all things you need to start teaching your puppy, even before you get into puppy class. I think most people start classes with puppies when they are 12-15 weeks. That is sometimes way too late to teach these basic and extremely important things.

Your puppy needs to learn that when it has something in her mouth, if she brings it to you - you will get all excited and take her to the kitchen to give her a treat. She doesn't get the treat until you have the object in your hand. 

You want to teach her to let you open her mouth and take things out. Always getting a treat as a reward. You want to teach her to spit things out on command - this is handy, because sometimes these dogs pick up things that are REVOLTING. 

^ When Jacks was a puppy he was so proud of himself for bringing entrails from a dead rabbit (a hawk dropped it in our yard) up to me. I was so not touching that, but I had to make sure I got it out of his mouth. 

Trade/give/spit - these things all teach your dog to have a soft mouth and encourages them to trust you to reward them each and every time they let you take something away. Even if you have nothing on your person - and these dogs all know when we don't have treats in our pockets. It also should prevent any food guarding.

I would go even further and say that you want to teach your puppy to let you open his mouth and examine her teeth and tongue, or put your hand in her mouth, or handle her all over like this. For rewards afterwards. 

*If you have kids, they need to be trained how to handle the dog, or they need to learn the dog's boundaries. For their own safety. Goldens are mouthy and some goldens do develop resource guarding or clamping down when it comes to "littermates". 

*Have a set exercise plan - less is better early on. Remember too much too soon will exasperate any conditions your puppy was born with and it can also cause injuries to those developing bones and muscles.


----------



## Denlie (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice. I'm just trying to absorb as much information as possible.

I cannot wait to get her home with us!


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Megora said:


> She LOOKS like a girl. What a pretty face she has<:
> 
> Congrats on the new puppy<:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. These are wonderful tips.


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

Great advice, Mengora! I think I'll print it off and put it on the fridge for when we hopefully get to bring home our own pup.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*A Couple of Thoughts...*

First, she's just adorable!

For the first 6 - 8 weeks with Maisie, we centered out lives in the kitchen which we gated off from the rest of the house. We put her crate in the kitchen and she went out to potty through the kitchen door. For our own sanity and diversion, we moved a small TV (no cable, but hey...) into the kitchen along with a dog bed (for us and Maisie) into the room. With all of this in there, we could work, cook and eat at the kitchen table with her in the crate or tethered to us.

As soon as she has her shots, a good puppy kindergarten class is a great idea. Playing with other pups and learning basic commands in a distracting environment, in addition to working on them at home with you will be a great experience -- a least it was for Maisie and me. Ours had a mini obstacle course that was fun,, too.

And, finally, getting your pup exposed to as many people, things and situations as possible really matters. Somewhere on the forum, there's a link to a long list of items -- different sizes and shapes of people (crutches, canes, hats, tall, thin, fat, etc.), walking surfaces, weird things (balls, balloons, metal objects which still bother Maisie a bit, etc.) Sorry, I couldn't find the link -- I'll post it if I find it.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

*In defense of Pupperoni*

In defense of Pupperoni  Casper has eaten a lot of Pupperoni in his time without any problems. Three bags in four months. It is convenient on walks because you can take a chunk and break off pieces as needed. You can cut it into small slices with scissors (some flavors better than others). And it's the perfect treat to teach catch! Just the right size and weight.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

Are you doing crate training? If so, starts it as soon as she gets home. It SO helps with potty training. Also NEVER (unless something is actually wrong) come to her when she is barking in the crate. It teaches them that them barking means that you will come. Good Luck! Keep coming with the pictures!


----------

